# Where do you all buy your traps from?



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Trapping is not really a big thing around here anymore. Therefore no one seems to carry them anymore. When I was growing up you would see them in the local feed stores. And once apon a time even Walmart carried them. They only had them for about 2 years before the animal right goobers throwed a fit about it. 

Well I really, really need to learn how to trap. No more trappers and the hound owners only run the critters for fun anymore. Therefore the critters are getting so bad around here you can't raise chickens and rabbits anymore. Even if the hides aren't worth that much anymore I would still like to thin'em out around here. Might as well make a buck or two while thinning.


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I never really done any trapping, But I have seen them for sale a lot of places online. Here is one example
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browse.aspx?c=12&s=413


----------



## tobo6 (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.nwtrappers.com/ You can view their online catalogue, or request one to be sent to you. 

If you want to use snares, here is a great page that shows how to make them yourself. http://www.trapperman.com/trapperman/Making_snare.html

I made some, but didn't use a swival, just looped the end and fastened it. Much cheaper then buying already made snares. Very pleased when we caught beaver and a couple yotes with the snares.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I highly reccomend John Coakley Trappers Haven)
in Quicksburg Va.
http://www.trappershaven.com/
For snares, try Newt Sterling (Snare-One)
http://www.snareone.com/
He has a forum too.
http://www.snareone.com/forum/default.asp
Trapperman.com is a good place to learn
and find contact information. They have links
to most other similar sites there too.
http://www.trapperman.com/
Forum
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/postlist/Board/1/page/1


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

We all of our traps and supplies from Tim & Nancy Caven at Minnesota Trapline Products. They are fast, efficient and courteous. They'll even get a real trapper on the phone to talk with you about questions you may have! Who else does that...

http://www.minntrapprod.com/


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

A couple of places you may want to check out are you state trappers and the trapper and preditor caller magizine. Both can give leeds to equipment and also in how to tips. In Oklahoma you state Vice President is Shannon Sheffert, 1301 Old Burby Rd. Stillwater 74074 (405-742-7884) I met him a few years back and I am sure he can be very helpful. The magizine comes with a membership to the organization ($20) and that along should help you far more than you can believe. I can tell you that there are some accomplished trappers in Oklahoma and you can get a quick education by becoming close to these boys. Hope this gives you an advantage, And a welcome to thje Trapping fraternity. :hobbyhors Trapper


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

RH, here's a place in Tulsa, Ok Trap Supply.
Ok Fur Bearer Alliance 

Here's last years trapping regs. Only difference is about the otters. 2 otters are now allowed from the SE corner of the state. (Get the new hunting reg booklet, it's out now)

FURBEARERS





Home


Many fortunes were made when the first mountain men started trapping in the western regions of our country. This rich heritage opened the way for settlers going from one ocean to another. For years the Native Americans knew of the plentiful bounty provided by this great land.

For many of us, our fathers and grandfathers ran traplines each day to add a little income and to enjoy the outdoors. Unfortunately, the taking of furbearers has decreased in the last couple of decades.

Furbearing animals include raccoon, mink, badger, muskrat, opossum, weasel, bobcat, beaver, skunks and foxes to name a few. Check the current hunting regulations for each species to be taken.

NOTE: In addition to an annual trapping license, a special bobcat-raccoon-gray fox license is required for all who take these species by any means unless exempt. See the current Oklahoma Hunting Guide (Regulations) for complete details. View a list of the fur dealers and bobcat check stations.

RACCOON, BADGER, MINK, MUSKRAT, OPOSSUM & WEASEL
Dates & Open Areas Dec. 1, 2006 - Jan. 31, 2007; statewide.
Limits Raccoon: Daily limit 10, season limit 40, possession limit 40 per license.
Other species: No limit.

BOBCAT
Dates & Open Areas Dec. 1, 2006 - Feb. 28, 2007; statewide.
Limits No daily limit, season limit 20, possession limit 20 per license.

BEAVER, NUTRIA & STRIPED SKUNK
Dates & Open Areas Year-round; statewide.
Limits No daily, season or possession limit.

COYOTE
Dates & Open Areas Open year-round, except it shall be unlawful to hunt, take or attempt to take coyotes from dark to daylight with the aid of any artificial light and any sight dog.
Limits No daily, season or possession limit.

GRAY/RED FOX
Dates & Open Areas Dec. 1, 2006 - Jan. 31, 2007, statewide.
Gray fox closed west of I-35. Limits Daily combined limit two (2), with no more than one (1) red fox. Season limit six (6), with no more than two (2) red fox.


BLACK BEAR, MOUNTAIN LION, RIVER OTTER, SWIFT FOX, SPOTTED SKUNK & RINGTAIL
Dates & Open Areas: Closed year-round; statewide.

Will


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the information. I should have filled you all in a little more about my state regulations. Snares are prohibited. Leg hold traps and connibears up to a certain size only. I do know that much. 

Thanks Trapper and CoonExpress. I knew there was a trappers association here in OKlahoma but don't know where there nearest chapter is located. I have the new copy of the hunting and trapping regulations. Thats what got me interested once again in trapping after reading the new regulations. The racoons is what I really want to get rid of as they are the ones I have the most problems with around here. 

I'll check the websites out.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

R.H., it's only 1 chapter. I'm not too sure when the fall meeting will be, but I believe that it may be in Henryetta fairgrounds.
For the *****, I'd suggest a #1Â½ longspring. Unless on your own property, then a #1 or #1.5 coilspring might be better.
Give me some time and I'll try to get a few pics of setting and bedding a #1Â½LS. Along with a #4 jump.
Will


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Check out buckshot .... www.buckshotscamp.com He is a great guy. I bought from him a few years back and he has some great video and info on his site. He is a wealth of info and help and truly loves the art of trapping.


----------

